
The concept of probability is not as simple as you think - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/ideas/the-concept-of-probability-is-not-as-simple-as-you-think
======
blastbeat
Speaking as a mathematician, for me it is: It boils down to choosing a proper
probability space. After that, you have the full force of probability theory
on hand. Of course it's not always simple or obvious, how to choose your
model. If that is the point, the article tries to make, I agree.

